# Will be leaving for abroad in several months, not sure if I should rehome my budgie



## nicklk123 (7 d ago)

I have had my budgie for almost 5 years.
Unfortunately I will have to leave my country for abroad for work, possibly forever (with just probably few brief vacations back but well that's all).
It's still really far away till I leave (probably still several months) but I'm already thinking about what to do with my budgie, and I thought I'd ask about advice here.
In my family she loves me most, she lets me pet and we spend decent amount together as right now I work from home. Other family members sometimes talk to her and she knows them but she doesn't really get along with anyone else apart from me.
I worry and I wonder what I should do wheen I leave. On one hand, she's really used to this place and surroundings and despite she doesn't really love other family members, she still knows them and I think she would feel really comfortable in familiar surroundings cause she knows this place.
On the other hand, I'm not completely sure and don't trust that they will be able to give budgie enough love care and attention (not about food/cleaning of course, I'm sure they will do that, but also petting, spending enough time, behavior etc. I mean they also love birds so it's not about love, I know budgies need special attention, care, talking and spending time and not sure my family members can do that.)
I'm starting to think ahead about what I should do.
I don't think I can or should take her with me because I'll be away most of time from house so she'd have to be alone and besides taking bird in another country is too complicated and I've read birds have to go through some really depressing procceedings (though I may have to research that again).
So I would like to ask for your advice in advance, what do you think I should do? Let her stay in familiar comfortable surroundings or try to find a trustworthy new loving owner maybe? I also consider about getting another budgie friend for her so she'd not feel too alone and would get along with other budgie and not feel too lonely without me, but I'm not very sure that's fair either.
Do you think 5 year old budgie would easily get along with a new budgie? Or would she get used to new loving owner in some time?
I know nothing can be said exactly, but I would appreciate your thoughts and advice very much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It's great that you are thinking ahead and preparing for the future.
What is your budgie's name?

I would not recommend getting another budgie at this time. Doing so will simply multiple your problem.

What I suggest is that you sit down and have a heart to heart talk with your family members.
Keeping your budgie in her familiar surroundings would be best for her.
Let your family know your concerns and what you would like to ensure they do for your bird when you depart for abroad.
If you get the assurances from your family members, then your problem is solved.
Ask one or more of them to join our forum. If they take the time to read through our Budgie Articles and Stickies, they will know how important proper and regular interaction with a budgie is.

Only if you still do not feel comfortable after having those conversations with your family would I ever consider re-homing your budgie.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.*


----------



## nicklk123 (7 d ago)

Hi, thank you very much for answering. I really appreciate!
I will talk with my family members, I'll make sure to explain everything to them!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I agree with FaeryBee completely and am looking forward to hearing the results of talking with your family members! I have a similar situation as I currently live far from my little one but under my family's diligent care she has flourished just fine. 

Meanwhile, you have come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the links FaeryBee has provided above as they will be of great help in staying updated on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to meet your budgie soon~

Best wishes


----------



## Sanchez (9 d ago)

Over night shipping? Once u have a place to live?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sanchez said:


> Over night shipping? Once u have a place to live?


Unfortunately it is not that easy, moving to a country other than your own requires adherence to strict quarantine regulations that necessitate any live plan or animal incoming into the country to not only have accompanying documentation, but also be subjected to a certain of period of time in government-mandated quarantine at a facility. For animals like budgies, this sudden change in environment and stress and being thrown into a new place with likely subpar care can be not only dangerous health-wise but can traumatize them psychologically. Of course, it can be done, but in most cases its best for the budgies to stay in a familiar environment.


----------



## Sanchez (9 d ago)

Understand . 100% right


----------

